# Gunners UP?



## smokeshow (Apr 12, 2008)

I am looking to buy another Gunners Up.............

Which Gunners UP version do you like better? The "Original" or the "SOG"? and why!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

I have had both, i sold my SOG's and went back to the originals. They have a bigger and better throw.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

If space is not an issue, I would go with the oringinal. For the $25. difference biggere is better.
Joe


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

I have three of the originals but have trained with others that have the SOG. I prefer the larger one due to the throws it gives. Plus Gunners Up customer service has been second to none. At the recent UKC Grand they stepped it up a notch for me with my used wingers, out standing!


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Original GU winger throws a nice bird "IF" you have the room?


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I don't use my SOG much, but I don't have to worry about space to carry them either. I would take a full size over the SOG any day, but if I was not able to carry full size units I would not have a problem with getting the SOG's only.
Bigger is better if it fits regards


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> I don't use my SOG much, but I don't have to worry about space to carry them either. I would take a full size over the SOG any day, but if I was not able to carry full size units I would not have a problem with getting the SOG's only.
> Bigger is better if it fits regards


Coming anywhere near CO? Trade ya, SOGs for Full Sized ones...I have 3 full sized ones...


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

I have 4 of the SOG's and when I purchased them they were right for me. I was strickley training for hunt test. I also drive a Chevy Tahoe and they fit across the back seat well.

I have since moved to field trials. I really wish I had 4 of the originals. They throw higher and if needed wider marks. 

Because I do set my wingers out at some longer distances, I wish Gunners Up would design a winger that could make a louder shot sound. Maybe one that could fit a "field trial" popper .......

Chad


----------

